# Fruit Nutty Munch Mix



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Fruit Nutty Munch Mix 

5 cup bite-size shredded wheat biscuits 
1 cup unsalted peanuts 
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter 
2 Tbsp margarine 
1 Tbsp honey 
1/2 cup chopped mixed dried fruit 

Stir together cereal and peanuts in a 13x9" pan. Set aside. Using a wooden 
spoon, stir together peanut butter, margarine and honey in a 1 1/2 qt. 
saucepan over medium-high heat. When all the ingredients have melted, 
about 2 to 3 min., drizzle evenly over cereal mixture and stir to coat. 
Bake at 350 for 10 min. stirring twice while baking. Cool mixture on wire 
rack until warm to the touch, then stir in dried fruit. Store in covered 
container. 

***Originally posted by Filus


----------

